# Saab 9-3 1.9 TiD Vector Spor



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

whats the difference between a 9-3 and a Vectra? im not confident in a vectra's reliability but someone suggested a 9-3, is there much difference in the 2 models? dont they share the same engine?

TIA


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Same engine yes built by Fiat . Same platform just a prettier skirt but still GM **** although
the engine is no more louder than the noisy VAG units.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

The engine is fine if you remove the DPF&EGR and get a post 56 plate car.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

bidderman your turning into Ross aka Spec B buff! lol


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Id assuming the Saab will have the same issues the vectra 1.9 16v diesel does. 3rd injector wiring and duff inlet manifolds. On the Vec the only ones that have a DPF are the Autos and all Estates, not sure if the Saab's are the same. Oh and if its had a timing belt make sure its had a water pump too, most timing belt failures are caused by the water pump seizing.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Yup, I thought there'd be the same negatives with the Saab as the vec's, but owners reviews just sing the Saab's praises and how good it is without issues


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

bidderman1969 said:


> Yup, I thought there'd be the same negatives with the Saab as the vec's, but owners reviews just sing the Saab's praises and how good it is without issues


Because they're all blind followers of a car that's been destined to fail since MG/Rover went bump for doing much the same thing (putting a frock on a heap of **** designed decades previously).


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Nothing is without fault, all cars have potential issues some people see them, some don't. I do think that more of the problems affect modern diesels and they are far from as reliable as they used to be. I would seriously question the reliability of a modern turbo diesel from 2008 onwards. Having said that in your line of work diesel is the only realistic option although around here there has been an increase in the number of taxis powered by petrol.

I think if you buy well and maintain it then they should all treat you well.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

I am considering petrol as an option too


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

The trouble is on short trips you are going to struggle to beat 35 mpg in a petrol, on longer runs you may just push 40 mpg, you would have to work it out very carefully. Have you looked at lagunas and scenics ?


----------



## evil kegs (Jan 11, 2012)

taxi driver i know has a 9-3 as a taxi petrol on lpg he seems happy with it


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

SteveTDCi said:


> The trouble is on short trips you are going to struggle to beat 35 mpg in a petrol, on longer runs you may just push 40 mpg, you would have to work it out very carefully. Have you looked at lagunas and scenics ?


i know, but at the end of the day, reliability is a huge factor in my eyes, and in that respect, i dont trust french stuff, unfortunately, i was tempted by a Lag i must admit

think everyone will be bl00dy relieved when i have finally got a damn car, :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

how about something like this ?

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif.../radius/1500/page/6/postcode/pe26yx?logcode=p

or even ...

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif.../postcode/pe26yx/page/1/radius/1500?logcode=p

is this too much ? (10 mins from me)

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif.../radius/1500/postcode/pe26yx/page/1?logcode=p


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

Test drive it. Then decide.

After all Top Gear pointed out that only a 1/3 of the SAAB 9.3 is Vauxhall based.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> bidderman your turning into Ross aka Spec B buff! lol


No, at least bidderman is asking about more than one car!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Naranto said:


> Test drive it. Then decide.
> 
> After all Top Gear pointed out that only a 1/3 of the SAAB 9.3 is Vauxhall based.


ah, now thats interesting to know, might explain a few things then, as in why people love them, lol



dew1911 said:


> No, at least bidderman is asking about more than one car!


aye, im trying to get as much info about as many cars as possible, need to make the right choice :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

SteveTDCi said:


> how about something like this ?
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif.../radius/1500/page/6/postcode/pe26yx?logcode=p
> 
> ...


skoda too old, the others dont really have a big enough boot tbh


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I don't necessarily think that it's blind love why you don't see as much Saab problem posts, it's more likely to do with sheer numbers of one vs the other. There must be x000's:1 of Vauxhall:Saab on the road, and no doubt owners club ratios are similarly biased.

Plus the impression is that a Saab owner will maintain their vehicle more carefully than your average Vectra owner, many of whom will have chose a Vectra because it was cheap and are perhaps more likely to pick a duff one and/or skip/skimp on servicing.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Anyone know prices for bits and pieces, servicing, etc, thinking about an estate version


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

9.5 estate 
or 9.3 sportswagon?

Best is to take a browse
www.uksaabs.co.uk

As for servicing etc. probably the most respected garage to call would be Jamsaab (0117 986 9997) www.jamsaab.co.uk

Ask for Martin, tell him I told you. :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Cheers bud, would be a 9-3 sportwagon thing


----------

